# Western basin 17



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Todays modis image showed most of the western basin with ice. Im guessing by tomorrow it should be about locked up. With lows near zero three days in a row this weekend it could fish by Monday. Thoughts?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Man , I'm not sure about Monday . I guess it's just the scaredy cat in me . It's gonna be here soon enough . I just hope people can be patient , and err on the side of caution . Don't want to start off the first ice in several years with a tragedy .


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

That would be awesome! I always wait to see when the locals from the islands start moving their shanties out on the water.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

The key is for it to lock up totally. Once that happens and you have an average temp of 5° for 3 days straight, should mean at least 7 inches of ice. I wouldn't take off on my quad on monday but defineatly should be able to spud out and see whats up.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

My 10 day forecast changed this morning. Going to be even colder now. Should be next week for sure.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I’m thinking a week-week and half and we should be ready to hit I️t! I️ won’t go on Erie unless there’s a solid 6”+


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone who wants to work together next week let me know. I'd like to have company when i spud out to check the ice if possible. Safety in numbers. I bought a new kingquad this year specifically for ice fishing Erie but i won't take it out until there is at least 7 inches of good ice as well. Im chomping at the bit but want to be safe.


----------



## RandallWNY (Dec 28, 2017)

Morning,

Not sure if this is the right spot to ask this or not but here goes.... I'm looking for information on Ice fishing for Walleye on the western basin. Probably in Feb. 2018 if temps stay the way they are.. Kind of a bucket list thing for me.. anyhow, I'm not sure I need it to be guided but that's not out of the question. I'd much rather do my own thing with a little help from those of you in the know.. Any help or links would be great,.,.. Thanks, Randall


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

RandallWNY said:


> Morning,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right spot to ask this or not but here goes.... I'm looking for information on Ice fishing for Walleye on the western basin. Probably in Feb. 2018 if temps stay the way they are.. Kind of a bucket list thing for me.. anyhow, I'm not sure I need it to be guided but that's not out of the question. I'd much rather do my own thing with a little help from those of you in the know.. Any help or links would be great,.,.. Thanks, Randall


When people start fishing i'm sure there will be plenty of guys you can follow out. If you don't have your own equipment a guide would probably be your best bet.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you are new and don't have equipment just go with a guide, it'll save you money in the long run you need alot of stuff for ice fishing, if it's a bucket list sort of thing that's your best bet.


----------



## RandallWNY (Dec 28, 2017)

K gonefishin said:


> If you are new and don't have equipment just go with a guide, it'll save you money in the long run you need alot of stuff for ice fishing, if it's a bucket list sort of thing that's your best bet.





K gonefishin said:


> If you are new and don't have equipment just go with a guide, it'll save you money in the long run you need alot of stuff for ice fishing, if it's a bucket list sort of thing that's your best bet.


Hi Guys, thanks for the quick follow up. That's just it .. I got plenty of equipment , Quads , Electronics , Huts, ... That kind a why I would rather do my own thing. We just don't have opportunities for Walleye up on this end through the ice like you do.. Thanks again for the advice though , it's appreciated for sure. I might still end up with a guide to get the lay of the land. I don't want to have to reinvent the wheel on this..


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Once ice gets good if gets good you will have to worry more about finding a parking spot.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

BeerBatter said:


> Once ice gets good if gets good you will have to worry more about finding a parking spot.


Yup that's for sure.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

two guys fishing out of catawba right now....i'll wait a couple days lol.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> two guys fishing out of catawba right now....i'll wait a couple days lol.


Nice. If i havn't heard of anyone getting wet by monday should be good to go.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Anybody know if Camp Perry is still off limits to ice fisherman? May have to call once it firms up and book a night to avoid the parking problem at Catawba.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Off limits unless you are lodging.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

"chillin" said:


> Anyone who wants to work together next week let me know. I'd like to have company when i spud out to check the ice if possible. Safety in numbers. I bought a new kingquad this year specifically for ice fishing Erie but i won't take it out until there is at least 7 inches of good ice as well. Im chomping at the bit but want to be safe.


I'm home all next week if you need someone to spud out with.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Johntom0013 said:


> I'm home all next week if you need someone to spud out with.


I may try it monday. Going to stick to inland lakes and maybe east harbor or sandusky bay this weekend and watch the reports.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

"chillin" said:


> Nice. If i havn't heard of anyone getting wet by monday should be good to go.


Not true, all it takes is for you to go over where an airboat broke through the day before. Or if you don't go around the cliffs out of Catawba. Or if the 911 crack opens up. Many variables!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

ditchdigger said:


> Not true, all it takes is for you to go over where an airboat broke through the day before. Or if you don't go around the cliffs out of Catawba. Or if the 911 crack opens up. Many variables!


Yeah i should have rephrased that. I should have known one of the "no ice is safe ice" guys was waiting to pounce.


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys I'm an Out of towner & I read a post earlier somewhere that said Crane doesn't lock-up as quick as Catawba, can anyone explain that?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

BeerBatter said:


> Once ice gets good if gets good you will have to worry more about finding a parking spot.[/QUOTE ×2, good luck, and I think catawba SP is under construction


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Strokem said:


> Hey guys I'm an Out of towner & I read a post earlier somewhere that said Crane doesn't lock-up as quick as Catawba, can anyone explain that?


Waters west of Catabwa are in a bay which makes that piece of Lake Erie freeze like a smaller lake. The area off Crane Creek is wide open to the east and west. Typically we get a much slower freeze up because ice will get blown in and out several times before the lake locks in off Crane Creek.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

"chillin" said:


> Yeah i should have rephrased that. I should have known one of the "no ice is safe ice" guys was waiting to pounce.


Just don't want some of these rookies to Erie reading your post and think that.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ditchdigger said:


> Just don't want some of these rookies to Erie reading your post and think that.


Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

ditchdigger said:


> Just don't want some of these rookies to Erie reading your post and think that.


True. But if they take the time to read the whole thread instead of just the last part they will see that we are planning to do it the right way. Thanks for your concern


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

ErieGoldSportfishing,
Thanks for that info it makes perfectly good sense. Even though I was up there several times in 15 & seen & learned several things & talked & listened to a lot of you OGF fellas, You can never have enough knowledge about Erie, so everything that you all say I take it all in.
You guys are GREAT...!
Thanks....


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Gotta agree , OGF guys have taught me a lot also!


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Anybody got an ice check up there or seen any dudes with huge cahoonas trying it out yet?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

There were some walkers out there today off Catawba. Not too far out, not sure how the ice is or if they were catching but my buddy sent me a picture of a bunch of shanties out there.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

That’s a good sign and a step in the right direction


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

25asnyder said:


> That’s a good sign and a step in the right direction


Fingers crossed


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Fished yesterday 2.5 miles northwest out of Catawba. 1 18 inch eye and two perch. Very slow, anyone else out this weekend doing any good?


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

was out Saturday 2 miles or so ,got out too late.1st spot 1 mile out nothing. Buddies went out farther & were on fish. I joined them after the bite. My aqua view camera was working well. Zebra mussels in 1st spot &at 2nd spot 1 small eye & a dozen perch swam by ,one was a jumbo but no takers.


----------

